# Festplatte in neuem Rechner lässt sich nicht formatieren



## metty (16. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Nun ja, für mich ist es zwar ein etwas größeres Problem, aber ich hoffe und denke doch mal, dass mir einige von euch vielleicht helfen können.
Es geht um folgendes:

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner geleistet, ihn nach meinen Wünschen zusammengestellt und zusammenbauen lassen. Den Rechner habe ich unformatiert bekommen.
Als ich die Festplatte (160 GB, S-ATA) gestern formatieren und partitionieren wollte, um Windows zu installieren, hatte ich gleich mehrere Probleme. Im Endeffekt kam immer dabei raus, dass das Win XP Setup (von der Boot-CD, das mit dem häßlichem blauen Bildschirm)  mir sagte, dass es keine Festplatten gefunden hat und Windows somit nicht installiert werden kann.

Meine verschieden Varianten die Festplatte zu formatieren waren Partition Magic und FDISK.
Ich habe jeweils eine primäre Partition mit 30 GB und einer erweiterten Partition mit 130 GB (darin 3 logische Partitionen) angelegt. Mit FDISK hat das ganze auch länger gedauert und ich habe dann C: aktiv gesetzt und formatiert. Trotzdem konnte ich Windows immer noch nicht installieren.

WAS habe ich falsch gemacht? Oder hört sich mein Problem so an, als wäre die Festplatte hin? Das glaube ich aber auch nicht, im BIOS, in FDISK und in PQMagic wurde sie ja erkannt.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir dabei helfen.
Vielen Dank schonmal,

Matthias


----------



## Sinac (16. August 2005)

Du musst wahrscheinlich beim start von Windows Setup mit F2 (oder F6 ?) den Treiber für deinen SATA Controller (sollte ne Diskette dabei gewesen sein) installieren damit Windows Setup dir Platte erkennt.


----------



## metty (16. August 2005)

Hmm hab die Treiber auf der Mainboard CD denke ich... 
Floppy habe ich nicht in dem neuen Rechner...geht das auch per CD?


----------



## Sinac (16. August 2005)

Also soweit ich weiß geht das dummerweise nur von Diskette, frag mich nicht warum. Aber kannste ja mal probieren...


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (16. August 2005)

kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Floppy habe ich nicht in dem neuen Rechner...geht das auch per CD?



soweit ich weiss hat Sinac recht, das geht nur von Diskette. Haste noch den alten Rechner irgendwo rumstehen? dann könntest Du zur Installation dieses mal temporär an den neuen Rechner hängen. 


Dunsti


----------



## metty (16. August 2005)

Ich werde es erstmal probieren, ob er die Treiber auch von CD lädt, wenn nicht hänge ich es wirklich eben fix dran.
Alternative wäre auch eine Win XP Boot CD mit den eingebundenen Treibern.

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal!


----------



## octo124 (16. August 2005)

Hier der Link zu deinem Gewünschten:
http://www.heisig-it.de/unattended1.htm
http://www.xp-iso-builder.de/index.php?id=44
http://www.s41.de/unattend.php


----------



## Alexander12 (18. August 2005)

Hi.

Hol dir doch ein externes Floppy, hägst per USB/Firewire dran und ide Sache ist geritzt!   
Oder bau dir ein Floppy gleich ganz ein, wenn noch Platz iss.

MfG Alexander12


----------

